# xmas moss tank+Paludarium



## theghettopieninja (Mar 29, 2007)

I was originally going to post these with a bunch of other tanks in one SUPER post, but since I'm leaving for Costa Rica in two days, and college six days after I get back from that, I'm guessing I wont have time to finish all my other lovely projects, so I decided to post these just for fun:

10 gal xmas moss tank:

Light: 28w PC 
Substrate: sand
Filter: AquaClear 20 power filter
Co2?: nah!
Ferts: flourish excel once a day, flourish once a week
Flora: xmas moss, Bolbitis heudelotii
Fauna: 12 Boraras maculatus, 1 otto, 3 ember tetras (only in here temporarily)

yeh, it has a bit of algae, but it shrinks by the day, sorry for the crappy pics if I had more time they would have come out better.





































This tank is FAR from done, but I don't feel like I'll be able to add to it for the next couple months so I'll post some pics of it also.

30 gal Paludarium:

Lights: 2 x 18w T5
Substrate: sand, Terra-Lite, fluorite
Co2: would be pretty hard for this set up
Ferts: flourish excel every other day, flourish once a week
Flora: Aquatic Section: Anubias nana, Anubias nana petite, Java Fern, Bolbitis heudelotii 
Terrestrial and Epiphytes Section: Xmas Moss, Java Moss, Java Fern, Selaginella Plana, Cissus discolor, Microsorum sp., Peperomia sp. 
Spathiphyllum wallisii, Philodendron Scadens, Bolbitis heudelotii, Neoregelia sp., Rhizophora mangle
Fauna: just a few White Clouds





































Hope you enjoy!

-Colin


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

HEY im trying to figure out how to build one of those how did you make your "land" masses id realy love to know.it looks realy cool


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I like them both!


----------



## theghettopieninja (Mar 29, 2007)

theres a million ways to do it, for this I used two cork bark peaces as the dividers, they would be pretty much impossible to seal so there main job is just as a substrate divider. If you want a water tight seal, an easy way is to silicon in a peace of glass or acrylic.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

both look great, but I especially love the combo of the Christmas moss and Bolbitis, they really go well together.


----------



## theghettopieninja (Mar 29, 2007)

hey thanks, i like that combo alot as well, they both have similar leaf structure so it all flows together nicely, I took a much better pic of it today, I think I'll change the original post to this one as well:


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

ITs a perfect combination tank! LOoks like the bolbitis blend well with the X-moss!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

I like this kind of tank : Simple and beautiful are the words.
I really like the bolbitis and how you've placed the wood , cant wait to see the tank when the moss grows on the wood.


----------

